# Spybot blocking Yahoo Messenger



## n0uzn (Apr 17, 2008)

Need some help. I updated Spybot and updated the Shields for the first time in quite a few months and now my Yahoo Messenger won't log in. My MSN Messenger logs in just fine. Can someone please drop a line so I can fix this? Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try disabling Spybot and see if that solves the issue. Are you SURE it's Spybot?


----------



## n0uzn (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Yahoo Messenger was working immediately before I updated Spybot S&D and would not log in immediately after (or since for that matter.) This is what I have done: Unchecked the SDHelper in Spybot. Uninstalled Spybot. Disabled Norton and Webroot Spysweeper. Uninstalled and reinstalled Yahoo Messenger. No luck. The only thing that I can see that MIGHT be causing it is that under connection preferences in Yahoo Messenger, there is a selection box that is grey (can't change) that is selected to a Dial Up type of connection. I have a DSL connection. I don't remember what this box read before because there was no problem. I have tried the different radio buttons on that connection page.

The other weird thing is that MSN Messenger works just like it did before the update. I have been using the beta Yahoo Messenger webpage but that doesn't have video.
:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Strange...


----------

